# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Как сказать "пожалуйста" в ответ на спасибо???

## Anya

Если я правильно понимаю, то "please" добавляют при просьбе. 
К нам часто приходят иностранцы, говорят "thanks", а наше пожалуйста
не понимают. А их please не подходит!!! что же делать??? 
Гордо молчать?  ::  Но так ведь некрасиво.
Help  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

пожалуйста может и переводит как "You are welcome" 
Спасибо - Thanks
да пожалуйста - You are welcome

----------


## net surfer

Please не подойдёт. Как сказал kalinka_vinnie "you're welcome" или "no problem", "my pleasure" и т.п.

----------


## Anya

Спасибо, thanks)))

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

пожалуйста, You are welcome )))

----------


## Indra

At school we were taught to answer "not at all" in reply to "thanks"  Is it okay?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yes, but that would be like saying 'не за что'. 
 but it means the same thing as 'пожалуйста', right?

----------


## Indra

> Yes, but that would be like saying 'не за что'. 
>  but it means the same thing as 'пожалуйста', right?

  Right, it's a polite reply to the thanks FOR something.

----------

